# Fifa Club World Cup Dec 2008



## A_Skywalker (Dec 15, 2008)

Atletico Pachuca v Liga de Quito
 17/12/2008 10:30 GMT
  2.10 3.20 3.20  All Bets (21) 
Al Ahli v Adelaide United
 18/12/2008 07:30 GMT
  2.25 3.20 2.90  All Bets (2) 
Gamba Osaka v Manchester United
 18/12/2008 10:30 GMT
  7.00 4.20 1.40  All Bets (2)


----------

